# Andorra Info anyone ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Jue and I are again considering where to go 

Andorra looks beautifull, anyone been ?
any hints and tips, places to stay, campsites etc ?

We would prob want to give skiing a go whilst there so any sites etc near to facilities would be good.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi I dont have any info on Andorra except dont blink your eyes at border otherwise you might miss the Country and be through it.
Eddie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Haven't been to Andorra myself but theres lots of good tax free shopping to be had there. There are no formalities on entry to the principality but be careful when leaving the country as i've heard that the customs staff are a bit 'keen' with regular checks carried out.

Limits on exit per person are;

1.5ltr spirits
5 ltrs wine
300 cigs/75 cigars
75grams perfume
1000 grams coffee, 200 grams tea

Probably a good idea to make sure you,ve got receipts/proof of purchase for any cheap booze electrical bits etc that you've bought elsewhere in europe.

Another suprising bit of info, the E111 is not accepted there either, so adequate healthcare insurance neccesary.

Pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Dave,

When in Andorra we stay at Camping Valira, Ave de Salou, Andorra la Villa. http://www.infocamping.com/en/europe/andorra/campings/2333.html
Site facilities are very good.

It's a 10 minute walk to the town centre shops/restaurants. Shops are open 7 days a week.The site is quite tight to enter and the last time we were there (Nov 03) there were major roadworks. They should be completed now.

The big supermarkets are to the south of Andorra la Vella, The Trobador supermarket has some good buys, you can't miss it as there's only one main road south out of Andorra., the car park is OK for a night stop as well. Cameras are a very good buy, we saved £200 on UK prices and the camera came with a world wide guarantee, unlike some you buy on line.

Try not to arrive or depart at weekends as the French and Spanish invade the place to do their duty free shopping. Expect to be turned over by the customs, we found the French to be more aggressive than the Spanish.

A good night stop can be had at the Oliana Dam, it's about 37 miles south of Andorra on the C1313.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

0n entering Andorra from the French side (wonderful journey through the mountains) there is a car park immediately on crossing the border, a disgrace, all potholes and mud and evryone parks higgelty piggelty, so we drove a bit further up the hill over looking the shopping area and some wild horses came to visit us, obviously used to getting tit-bits. We were puzzled why more people didn't do this, as there was lots of space. Then we noticed 2 chaps pulling up in a car, and just sitting ther looking around. As we went down the hill to start shopping, we noticed they got out of the car and were looking in the few vehicles that were there..........we went straight back to the camper ane moved back down to the mucky bit!!!
There was lots of nice things and very cheap, but we didn't buy a lot. On leaving to cross back into France, the customs (fully armed) pulled us over, and did a search. He put his hand up to the overhead cab and felt something metal, so we had to empty everything out under scrutiny.We knew we had nothing to hide of course, so that wasn't a problem. It was the metal ladder he had felt!!! Must have thought it was a gun or something along that line, He just grunted and told us to move on!!
We were staying at a village high in the montains "Vernet Les Bains" The campsite was Camping l'eau Vive...... owned by a dutch couple who had only moved there that year, 2001. They spoke a bit of all languages ( the dutch are good at that, do you think?) and very friendly and helpful. There was a games room, snack bar and community room, but each pitch had a good bit of space/privacy. I just find mountains so peaceful & serene, probably because I am Scottish!! 
We are going to France in the spring and will try and go back again. Has anyone else been there, love to know there thoughts.
Rambling on now thinking of the a super holiday.......sorry!


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

CANNOT recommend campsite south of andorra la vella on RHS of road ( forgotten name) poor facilities over priced, Noisy!!

Andorra - bets part is the low prices of everything although be careful at border stop south if you are carrying over limits achohol or cigs. They like to collect duty.

happy trails

musicbus


----------



## 89073 (May 13, 2005)

I've skied, sorry no, snowboarded there if that's any help, head for Pal or Arinsal, both resorts are linked together with a Gondola which makes for one decent ski area, Pal is really pretty and there are some good runs in Arinsal.
Here's a link to their website....................

http://www.palarinsal.com/index.asp?idioma=1

Luvmachine.


----------

